# Crypt. pontederfolia flower



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

It finally flowered! Quite a big flower.

Planted 6/3/2007
Flowered 8/28/2007

Yay!









..and then I proceed to chop it off the plant and cut it open.









..wasnt satisfied with just cutting it open.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice Ghazanfar! I don't think I ever got that one to flower for me.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

rayer: Nice, you are supposed to give us culture info too you know.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Culture info:
Grown in 3/5 Aquasoil/Leaf mould mix. 
Don't have a location for this - initially got pontederfolia from Jim.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very pretty. Shame about its death. Well there will always be more flowers 
My C. pontederfolia is not doing so well. Both cuttings have a maximum of 3 or 4 leaves, they are still very small, and have been in my tank since January 2007. I think maybe perhaps I should change culture.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

The flower wouldnt have lasted more than a few days anyway. Plus I already see another spike
emerging. What kinds of conditions are you growing your C. pontederiifolia in?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice photos and and flower!

Why the bar code on the photo?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

So many people ask me about the bar code - now its just worth keeping it there for
the attention 

Its acually my name and copyright - as a barcode.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thought I'd mention - the flower STINKS!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

No way!! its a stinker! Woo-hoo!!!
I have mine in gravel and the accumulation of 2 years worth of detritus from activity in my frog tank. Emersed. I had no clue back then. But my _C. wendetii_ and _C. spiralis_ love those conditions, as much as they can without flowering.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

so when spathes emerge from emmersed crypts do they only survive for a couple days? awesome pics btw very beautiful


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Culture info:
> Grown in 3/5 Aquasoil/Leaf mould mix.
> Don't have a location for this - initially got pontederfolia from Jim.


Hmm i think this species is from sumatra.

Mine is from my own 









more here with seed pod.
http://ts168.17.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?t=32


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice looking flower. I think I need to catch up with you and Sean again.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Thanks guys!
> Don't have a location for this - initially got pontederfolia from Jim.


Ghazanfar;

I guess you'll need the provenance data since the location technically no longer exists. It's the ultra-rare C. pontederiifolia 'Aquarium Center'. :mrgreen:

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

jazzlvr123 said:


> so when spathes emerge from emmersed crypts do they only survive for a couple days? awesome pics btw very beautiful


Yes, the flowers only last a few days at a time. They're in full bloom for only one day or two at the max.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Flower #2 on the same plant - bloomed about a week ago.
Now the plant has two additional immature spathes - keeps going and going.

Notice the red spotting on the throat. A little different from the first flower - same plant though.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Prolific!

Note - the flower on the left had the collar twist to the right,
the flower on the right is twisting in the opposite direction.

Both plants are the same - plant on the right is the daughter plant.

Picture taken today.










Closer shot...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is the same plant....










That scale is in inches.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Holy crap, that's the biggest pontiderifolia I've ever seen. What are you doing to that monster?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

That's just sick!

I guess I'm moving all my plants to 50:50 aquasoil:leaf mould this weekend.

What's your fertilizer regimen again?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

DelawareJim said:


> That's just sick!
> 
> I guess I'm moving all my plants to 50:50 aquasoil:leaf mould this weekend.
> 
> ...


Yeah - its getting too big. I need to repot this and get rid of the mother plants. They're taking up
too much space.

In this setup, I've been using a little bit of Miracle Grow for Acid Loving plants. Usually I add
a little bit in my top off water every 3-4 weeks. I think once I may have dosed some directly
into the pots.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

rs79 said:


> Holy crap, that's the biggest pontiderifolia I've ever seen. What are you doing to that monster?


Yeah - its the biggest one I've seen too. The spates are fairly huge too - infact see if you can spot an
immature spathe in the picture above.


----------

